# Meguairs Hybrid Ceramic Liquid Wax and Detailer vs Simoniz!



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Everyone! Today I put up together my review of Meguiars vs Simoniz Ceramic Liquid Wax and Detailer comparison. First time adding narration so please forgive the awkwardness at the beginning. I'll try to flesh this post out more tomorrow but for now the video should give you the majority of the relevant information.

DSC_9368 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Edit - Flesh out time.

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Here is some verbiage to go with my video below, mainly the details on prep. The Panels were all hand polished with Optimum Hyper Polish, follwed by a wipe down with IPA (commercial version, not home brew) before being applied to their respective sections. The front fenders were the Details on their own, and all driver side (Left where I live) products belonged to the Simoniz Family, while the Passenger side (Right) was Meguiars. Although the applications of each is well noted in the video (maybe a bit too much on one of them) it'll go over some bullet points below and make a pro/con list for each.

- Both the detailers were easy to apply and remove, and slick right afterwards. 
- Both detailers smelled great, and have good bottles/triggers
- Both detailers are large capacity vs. the Norm for spray products (750/760ml vs. 500ml)
- The bottle dispenser for Simoniz Ceramic Liquid wax is not good, and actually rather messy.
- The Simoniz CLW is a pain to spread and remove, even after trying a second layer to see if the paint was just grabbing from the IPA wipe down.
- Meguiars has consistent water behavior between the products, even when layered.
- Simoniz CQD does't really bead at all, ever, and it's sheeting is slow, even after layering and curing.

Below is some Pros/Cons for Simoniz Ceramic Quick-Wax Detailer.

Pro
- Smells good
- Slick
- Glossy
- Cheap
Cons
- Water beading doesn't exist
- Water Sheeting is slow
- It's not cheap enough for it's performance

Below is the Pro/Cons list for Simoniz Ceramic Liquid Wax

Pros
- It smells good.
- It doesn't stain trim.
- It has decidedly middle of the road water behavior.
- It's slick (once you remove all the residue).
Cons
- It's an absolute monster to work with, in all forms of usage
- Bottle is messy and hard to apply to applicators
- It dries while spreading, and is not at all oily or workable
- It's a pain to remove high spots, and easy to make them.
- It's water behavior is decidedly middle of the road, which is crap for this much work.

Below is the Pros/Cons for Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Detailer.

Pros
- Great water behavior, in all forms of measuring.
- It smells great.
- It's easy to use, full stop.
- It's a detailer, so prep isn't super critical.
- It plays well with other ceramic products (both inside and outside of Meguiars lineup).
- You get a big bottle of it.
Cons
- It's more expensive than their other detailers - and this is totally okay given the above circumstances.

Below is the Pros/Cons list for Meguairs Hybrid Ceramic Liquid Wax

Pro
- It's easy to spread and remove.
- It's cure time is forgiving, even by grossly over-curing.
- The bottle is easy to use.
- It's slick.
- It smells good.
- It's water beading is as good as HCD, which is all that needs to be said.
- It plays well with other Meguiars ceramic products, as well as other topper sprays.
Cons
- cost/size (although, it's still very fair overall).
- The name is long, but not long enough, should have called it Meguiars "don't bother with anything else" liquid wax.

Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Nice video :thumb: 

Looks like I won't be replacing my Megs UQD when it runs out now having seen this


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Juke_Fan said:


> Nice video :thumb:
> 
> Looks like I won't be replacing my Megs UQD when it runs out now having seen this


Oh I would totally replace it with the Hybrid ceramic one, it's as easy to use, better smelling, and gives great beading. The Simoniz Detailer is the one that could use a good overhaul in the water beading department.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice video sheep! That Megs QD does look very impressive, something I may need to try at some point!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks Sheep for running these tests!


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Brian1612 said:


> Nice video sheep! That Megs QD does look very impressive, something I may need to try at some point!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Yeah it's a solid product. Ultimate QD DOESN't really need to exist now because of it, unless the price is an issue.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I've just ordered the Megs HCW in liquid form as I'm liking the speed of use with these liquid waxes.

£22 via Amazon but I see Halfrauds have it at £22.40 on sale at the moment if anyone is after the liquid type and £17.60 for the QD with their 20% off Megs stuff at the mo.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Original post fleshed out with some notes and pro/con lists for each product.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Why would you choose HCLW over HCW? What are the benefits?


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

iCraig said:


> Why would you choose HCLW over HCW? What are the benefits?


Easier to get a consistent application. It also, according to Meguiars forum, requires no "prep" like some ceramic products. I can say after using it on a rather large SUV, that a little will go a long way as well.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Sheep said:


> Easier to get a consistent application. It also, according to Meguiars forum, requires no "prep" like some ceramic products. I can say after using it on a rather large SUV, that a little will go a long way as well.


Is the durability better than HCW then? I've never found HCW to have any problems with application either.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

iCraig said:


> Is the durability better than HCW then? I've never found HCW to have any problems with application either.


Supposedly they're the same, but it would be interesting to see that tested.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

20% off Megs stuff at Halfords currently


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Sheep said:


> Supposedly they're the same, but it would be interesting to see that tested.


I think I'll stick with HCW then, due to ease of application.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

iCraig said:


> I think I'll stick with HCW then, due to ease of application.


Worth noting, a bottle of hybrid ceramic liquid wax will cover far more cars that a spray bottle of hybrid ceramic wax.


----------

